# Portrait de votre taniére !



## PommeQ (3 Septembre 2006)

Pour mettre en parall&#232;le avec le fil *Autoportrait* de Jahrom, voici un thread destin&#233; &#224; exposer votre int&#233;rieur ...

 


_Exemple :






... non ce n'est pas chez moi ... je ne vois pas ma piscine int&#233;rieur  _


----------



## Aurélie85 (3 Septembre 2006)

Eh ben! y en a qui se mouchent pas du pied...


----------



## jpmiss (4 Septembre 2006)

PommeQ a dit:


> Pour mettre en parallèle avec le fil *Autoportrait* de Jahrom, voici un thread destiné à exposer votre intérieur ...



Pour que les stups débarquent chez moi? Ca va pas nan?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2006)

Ouais. Pis &#231;a me fait chier d'&#233;taler mes 4 plasma d'1m12 dispos&#233;s en carr&#233; au grand jour. Pas envie qu'on me dise que je frime grave.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (5 Septembre 2006)

Pour mes photos d'intérieur, mon dentiste ou mon proctologue en ont l'exclusivité... 
ça devient vraiment pervers Macg...   :mouais: 

 :rateau: 

je suis dehors...


----------



## macmarco (5 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;3952797 a dit:
			
		

> Ouais. Pis ça me fait chier d'étaler mes 4 plasma d'1m12 disposés en carré au grand jour. Pas envie qu'on me dise que je frime grave.





Dis plutôt que t'as pas envie de tomber pour recel !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2006)

Mais non. je paye tout ! Je mod&#232;re beaucoup, je bannis autant, je gagne plein d'argent.
J'ai m&#234;me voulu en mettre un dans mes chiottes mais ils &#233;taient trop &#233;troits. Du coup, je vais changer de baraque.


----------



## PommeQ (5 Septembre 2006)

Voici 2 photos prises avec mon tel ...






et une sp&#233;ciale WC qui peut faire partie d'une s&#233;rie limit&#233;e ... d&#233;dicac&#233;e &#224; ...  [MGZ] BackCat   :love: 







Le flou est autoris&#233; bien evidemment ... pas de limite &#224; la cr&#233;ativit&#233; :rateau: 

Je vous trouve un peu frileux :hein: 

  :love:


----------



## Lalis (8 Septembre 2006)

C'est un bout de la maison que je vais habiter d'ici 6 semaines. La semaine prochaine, une fois sortis de chez le notaire, ce sera vraiment à nous... enfin, surtout au banquier.


----------



## jeanba3000 (9 Septembre 2006)

Mon bureau...




Vous ne verrez pas le reste


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (9 Septembre 2006)

Ha... je comprends mieux... Jeanba carbure à l'alcool à brûler...


----------



## supermoquette (9 Septembre 2006)

Bon ok je vais ramener le verre vide d'abord...


----------



## Aurélie85 (11 Septembre 2006)

PommeQ a dit:


> Voici 2 photos prises avec mon tel ...
> et une sp&#233;ciale WC qui peut faire partie d'une s&#233;rie limit&#233;e ... d&#233;dicac&#233;e &#224; ...  [MGZ] BackCat   :love:
> 
> 
> ...



Faudrait voir pour les laver tes chiottes...

Enfin, je dis &#231;a comme &#231;a hein, faut pas le prendre mal non plus...


----------



## al02 (11 Septembre 2006)

Voil&#224; ma tani&#232;re !


----------



## Aurélie85 (28 Septembre 2006)

Voilà ma tanière...






sympa non?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2006)

hello la pomme 

voici un tit bout de chez moi, dans mon salon.
j'ai pas mis les WC y'a trop de photos compromettantes 

Voir la pièce jointe 12303


----------



## PommeQ (19 Octobre 2006)

Toumaï a dit:


> hello la pomme
> 
> voici un tit bout de chez moi, dans mon salon.
> j'ai pas mis les WC y'a trop de photos compromettantes
> ...



C'est quoi ce truc Toumaï


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2006)

PommeQ a dit:


> C'est quoi ce truc Toumaï


C'est un ioniseur. &#199;a fait de la vapeur/brouillard dans une fontaine zen. En tout cas, &#231;a y ressemble.

Mais bon. Que ce soit Touma&#239; ou Aur&#233;lie... je trouve qu'on n'est pas vraiment dans le sujet du fil.


----------



## Modern__Thing (19 Octobre 2006)

Bonsoir 

2 tites images de mon chez moi  :love:


----------



## PommeQ (19 Octobre 2006)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> Bonsoir
> 
> Une tite image de mon chez moi  :love:



Il est excellent ton sac sur la chaise :rateau:


----------



## Modern__Thing (19 Octobre 2006)

PommeQ a dit:


> Il est excellent ton sac sur la chaise :rateau:


Mici :love: j'aime le kitsch :love:

Edith - il est bleu bien p&#233;tant


----------



## PommeQ (19 Octobre 2006)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> Mici :love: j'aime le kitsch :love:



Je trouve pas ca kitsch du tout ...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2006)

backcat a raison c'est bien un ioniseur et pour être dans le sujet je mets donc le reste. 
dans ce ioniseur, je rajoute des huiles essentielles de différentes sortes selon l'humeur du jour 
Voir la pièce jointe 12314


----------



## PommeQ (19 Octobre 2006)

Voila une chtite de chez nous ...







D&#233;sol&#233; pour la qualit&#233; 

PS: Je veisn de constater que ma pendule est &#224; cours de pile


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2006)

sympa ta cuisine, j'aime beaucoup les espaces ouverts, je trouve cela plus convivial. Dommage que ce ne soit pas trop dans les goûts des français qui préfèrent bien souvent une cuisine fermée. 

bon, la mienne n'est pas très grande mais très fonctionnelle.

je sais tout l'monde s'en fiche mais nous avons la même cafetière


----------



## PommeQ (19 Octobre 2006)

Toumaï a dit:


> sympa ta cuisine, j'aime beaucoup les espaces ouverts, je trouve cela plus convivial. Dommage que ce ne soit pas trop dans les goûts des français qui préfèrent bien souvent une cuisine fermée.
> 
> bon, la mienne n'est pas très grande mais très fonctionnelle.
> 
> je sais tout l'monde s'en fiche mais nous avons la même cafetière



Elle est trés sympa ta cuisine. Ca fait le 3eme appartement qu'on habite et on a toujours opté pour les espaces ouverts ... quand on a acheté celui-ci, c'était une exigence 

PS: exact pour la cafetiére :love:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2006)

un bout de mon salon......piece a vivre et a ranger


----------



## alan.a (19 Octobre 2006)

Puisqu'on parle d'open space 

Dans le m&#234;me volume, il y a l'entr&#233;e, la cuisine, la salle &#224; manger, un bureau, le salon, le po&#234;le &#224; bois, un deuxi&#232;me bureau notre coin pour dormir et notre salle de bain.

Il n'y a que les WC, le cellier et le coin des enfants qui ont droit &#224; une porte.






Et pour la cafeti&#232;re, je n'ai pas la version Magimix, mais la version Krups ;-)


----------



## Picouto (19 Octobre 2006)

Je recycle  (c'était dans Autoportrait)




_clic_​


----------



## PommeQ (19 Octobre 2006)

Excellent alan ton nid douillet  :love:


----------



## Lalis (21 Octobre 2006)

Vue depuis mon bureau, droit vers le ciel.
Voir la pièce jointe 12334


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2006)

Elle est super petite ta photo Lalis : tu es une souris ?


----------



## alan.a (23 Octobre 2006)

Merci pour les coups de boules !!!  
&#199;a fait plaisir, aussi parce que pour y arriver on a pas mal boss&#233; (m&#234;me si faire de la charpente et de la menuiserie c'est bien agr&#233;able que de faire de l'empilage d'agglos )


----------



## WebOliver (29 Octobre 2006)




----------



## La mouette (29 Octobre 2006)

Il y a un sujet pour les autoportraits


----------



## PommeQ (29 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Il y a un sujet pour les autoportraits


----------



## MamaCass (31 Octobre 2006)

Et bien, vous avez tous de tr&#232;s jolis "chez vous"

F&#233;licitations 

Moi je vous ferais juste une photo de l'ext&#233;rieure de mon immeuble, je crois pas que vous aurez envie de voir l'int&#233;rieur

   :rose: :rose:


----------



## Joachim du Balay (31 Octobre 2006)

PommeQ a dit:


> Voici 2 photos prises avec mon tel ...
> 
> et une spéciale WC qui peut faire partie d'une série limitée ... dédicacée à ...  [MGZ] BackCat   :love:



voilà l'intérieur d'un homme bien rangé...et prévoyant...


----------



## PommeQ (31 Octobre 2006)

Joachim du Balay a dit:


> voil&#224; l'int&#233;rieur d'un _*homme*_ bien rang&#233;...et pr&#233;voyant...



Plutot effet Mme PommeQ


----------



## PommeQ (3 Novembre 2006)




----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Novembre 2006)

Alors, les classes moyennes... On s'la pète?...


----------



## La mouette (3 Novembre 2006)




----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Novembre 2006)

Ben voyons!...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2006)

Voulez vous réellement voir mon poste de travail ?  

Chez moi c'est vraiment la grande classe :style:


----------



## Melounette (3 Novembre 2006)

Ah parce que c'est ça le bourdel pour vous ? Bin je vous inviterais jamais chez moi.:rateau: 
Patoch'>Je t'adore.


----------



## PommeQ (3 Novembre 2006)

La mouette ... je me retire


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Novembre 2006)

PommeQ a dit:


> La mouette ... je me retire



Coïtus interuptus?...


----------



## PommeQ (3 Novembre 2006)

J'vous montre mon iPod HiFi ... je l'exhibe moi !!!








-----------------

Bon Ok c moche ... Mme PommeQ me deteste de l'avoir pos&#233; ici hier ... elle le trouve mieux dans la chambre avec du Otis Redding !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2006)




----------



## La mouette (4 Novembre 2006)

J'aime beaucoup


----------



## La mouette (4 Novembre 2006)




----------



## yvos (4 Novembre 2006)

si vous pouviez &#233;galement mettre votre adresse et le digicode qui va avec, &#231;a me faciliterait le boulot

d'avance merci


----------



## WebOliver (10 Novembre 2006)

Fait ch*** ces reflets...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Novembre 2006)

Voici ma "tanière" .... ....


----------



## yvos (10 Novembre 2006)

aaaaah mais c'est la maison du bonheur, dites moi!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Novembre 2006)

yvos a dit:


> aaaaah mais c'est la maison du bonheur, dites moi!


 ... c'est grâce à ma "boule disco" posée au milieu du bureau !!!!!! Vous aurez remarqué aussi que j'aime les couleurs.....:rateau::rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (10 Novembre 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... c'est grâce à ma "boule disco" posée au milieu du bureau !!!!!! Vous aurez remarqué aussi que j'aime les couleurs.....:rateau::rateau:



Ouais c'est sympa.  Y a de la couleur, mais ça manque de meufs à poil.


----------



## jahrom (10 Novembre 2006)

WebOliver a dit:


> Ouais c'est sympa.  Y a de la couleur, mais ça manque de meufs à poil.




C'est pas parce que tu as un(e) pouffe au milieu du tiens...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Novembre 2006)

Le soir ... j'adore !!!!!!:love:


----------



## yvos (10 Novembre 2006)

t'aurais quand m&#234;me pu ranger les deux godemich&#233;s, l&#224;!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Novembre 2006)

yvos a dit:


> t'aurais quand même pu ranger les deux godemichés, là!


Et m....... !!!!!!!! :rose:


----------



## La mouette (10 Novembre 2006)

Mon fils de 5 ans me dit que c'est la maison du père Noël


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Novembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Mon fils de 5 ans me dit que c'est la maison du père Noël


Tu diras à ton fistounet qu'il doit tenir ça pour lui !!!!!!! Avec tout le travail que je vais avoir dans les semaines qui vont suivre, c'est pas le moment de répondre à des milliers de MP !!!! J'ai bien appris les rennes à le faire, mais c'est pas top !!!!!!!


----------



## PommeQ (10 Novembre 2006)

En + de rouler en HD, tu as un intérieur super acceuillant ... je vais finir pas être croire que tu es un mec sympa


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Voici ma "tanière" .... ....




toi tu es l'amant de ma copine , on dirait chez elle ......et un peu chez moi    

donc ......j'aime beaucoup   :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Novembre 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> toi tu es l'amant de ma copine , on dirait chez elle ......et un peu chez moi
> donc ......j'aime beaucoup   :love: :love: :love: :love:


 ... heureusement que ma femme est sortie sinon j'&#233;tais bon pour aller passer encore une semaine de plus chez ma m&#232;re !!!!!!!:rateau:

Sinon, tu seras &#233;tonn&#233;e de savoir que beaucoup de "gens de ma g&#233;n&#233;ration" sont carr&#233;ment choqu&#233;s par mon int&#233;rieur ... probablement parce qu'il n'est pas conventionnel de "laquer" d'anciens meubles de famille en rouge, de peindre les murs en ocre, rouge, bleu profond et d'aimer voir la vie en couleurs... Bien s&#251;r, chez eux, c'est nickel en diff&#233;rentes teintes de beige classieux, le canap&#233; en cuir brun tr&#244;nant au milieu du salon et la suite "logique" ... salon, salle &#224; manger, cuisine etc... ... ... loin de moi de d&#233;nigrer leurs choix, mais c'est vraiment pas mon trip !
Le soir, quand j'&#233;teins mes lumi&#232;res et que j'allume mes bougies (&#231;a me co&#251;te une fortune d'ailleurs...), je trouve que ma maison a un petit air "d&#233;cadent" qui me sied bien ... c'est Marrakech et Cuba &#224; port&#233;e de main ... mais faut dire que j'ai beaucoup d'imagination...:rateau:

ps : l'id&#233;e de la guirlande lumineuse permanente qui fait office "d'appliques" sur le mur principal m'est venue en regardant "Apocalypse Now" ... c'est tout dire !!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Sinon, tu seras &#233;tonn&#233;e de savoir que beaucoup de "gens de ma g&#233;n&#233;ration" sont carr&#233;ment choqu&#233;s par mon int&#233;rieur ...



pareil de mon cot&#233; sauf par mon amie (qui a 8 ans de plus  ) et moi meme .....

dans cet appart j'ai renonc&#233;e a peindre mur et portes en vert anis, orange, rose ou autres mon , mari m'a dit illico en demenageant ici

"je ne compte pas laisser au proprio le 3000 euros de caution  donc, pas de changement de  couleur ....de toute fa&#231;on on y reste pas longtemp"

cela etait il y a 3 ans , je suis encore l&#224; mais.......j'ai pas fait la peinture des murs/portes, mais je me suis rattrapp&#233; sur les divans , tapis , coussin, plaids et autres "babioles"     

franchement je prefere le chez moi meme si on dirait une ecole de maternelle (ohhh combient de fois on m'a dit cela  ) 
et le copain de l'homme en lui disant "tiens , je savais pas que tu amais le rose  " .......m'en fout completement vu que :
- quand quelq'un doit amanager ou reamenager son home on vient casser les pieds a moi
- si je ne range pas , cela sa remarque bien moins que dans un cadre tout blanc  tout carr&#233; avec en tout et pour tout 3 bibelots en croix ....

voili, voil&#224; ........apres c'est juste une question du gout et comme on dit
"les gouts et les couleurs on ne le discute pas"


----------



## la(n)guille (13 Novembre 2006)

bon, j'en profite, s'il y a des gens qui veulent achetre un appart sur Montpellier, le mien est &#224; vendre... 

Quelques photos


----------



## mado (13 Novembre 2006)

A vendre ? Déjà ? Pff, je suis même pas venue encore


----------



## cyb85 (14 Novembre 2006)

ma petite contribe...

ça c'est mon travail...






depuis dérière les disques dure et les câble!!! 





et ça c'est ou je suis maintenant...


----------



## Picouto (14 Novembre 2006)

Tu peux mettre la dernière dans Autoportrait aussi


----------



## Lalis (14 Novembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Elle est super petite ta photo Lalis : tu es une souris ?



"Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à odré." :rose: 

Oui, par moments, je me sens un peu dans un trou à rats : c'est à cause du peu de lumière qui parvient jusqu'en bas. La cheminée, les canapés et les colombages compensent.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2006)

Salut les belettes!

J'ai fini d'emménager. Voici ma première photo (désolée, y'en aura d'autres...).


Une partie de ma cuisine:




Cette chose sur le radiateur, c'est mon arrosoir-cochon (on remplit au niveau de la queue et l'eau sort par le groin). Il est rose et il a des ailes dorées.


----------



## La mouette (21 Novembre 2006)

Boulversifiant le cochon pleurant par le groin...


----------



## supermoquette (21 Novembre 2006)

Un cochon avec des ailes... Saint Augustin ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Un cochon avec des ailes... Saint Augustin ?




Non... Le cochon de Saint-Marc(assin)


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2006)

Salut les loutres!

Une partie de ma salle de bain:







Et re- "une partie de ma cuisine" même si tout le monde s'en fout, au fond... :






(cadrage de tanche dû à l'étroitesse des lieux...)​


----------



## PawBroon (23 Novembre 2006)

Marie84 a dit:


> Et re- "une partie de ma cuisine" m&#234;me si tout le monde s'en fout, au fond... :
> 
> _on ne cite pas les photos... avertissement ?_​



Merdum!
Vu la taille de la table on change le plan bouf et on va pas chez elle ce soir!
​


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2006)

C'est seulement une table à tête-à-tête... Et C'est sûr, en effet, que tu ne seras pas invité


----------



## jahrom (23 Novembre 2006)

Marie84 a dit:


> (cadrage de tanche dû à l'étroitesse des lieux...)




T'inquiètes, plus c'est étroit, meilleur c'est.


----------



## La mouette (23 Novembre 2006)

Posté à 17h24 par Marie
Répondu 17h36 par Jahrom..

Nul ..tu as mis 12 minutes..je te savais plus rapide autrefois


----------



## PawBroon (23 Novembre 2006)

Marie84 a dit:


> Et C'est sûr, en effet, que tu ne seras pas invité


C'est la guerre!!
Prépare toi à une photo de ma propre cuisine (euh pas cuisine propre hein!) avec l'accent sur tous les endroits où tu n'es pas!

Si je trouve une surface reflechissante, ça fera doublon pour les AP.


----------



## alèm (23 Novembre 2006)

_dites... on vous d&#233;range ? je vous rappelle que ce n'est pas le bar ici... 
_


----------



## Craquounette (25 Novembre 2006)

J'ai toujours aimé les escaliers... Alors voici le mien


----------



## WebOliver (26 Novembre 2006)

Craquounette a dit:


> J'ai toujours aimé les escaliers... Alors voici le mien


----------



## da capo (26 Novembre 2006)

Ah vous aimez les escaliers ?

Dans ce qui sera une pièce de vie (± 30 m2), une fois la cloison abattue et tout le matériel de bureau déménagé, un escalier métal de type industriel.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Décembre 2006)

&#231;a ... c'est chez moi aujourd'hui apr&#232;s "le d&#233;m&#233;nagement" ... ... un peu vide non ...??






Mais bon ... je m'y ferai !!!!!!!!

ps : vous noterez dans le fond, la carpette rouge du Dude (le vrai !) !!!


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> &#231;a ... c'est chez moi aujourd'hui apr&#232;s "le d&#233;m&#233;nagement" ... ... un peu vide non ...??



non, c'est parfait pour organiser une tof  ........
on pourra y danser sans risque de se cogner


----------



## macelene (6 Décembre 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ça ... c'est chez moi aujourd'hui après "le déménagement" ... ... un peu vide non ...??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



en tous cas, ça met en valeur toutes ces couleurs...


----------



## Mops Argo (6 Décembre 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ps : vous noterez dans le fond, la carpette rouge du Dude (le vrai !) !!!



J'espère qu'il est passé au pressing


----------



## ficelle (6 Décembre 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


>



tu ajoutes un gamin sur une voiture à pédales, et on est dans shining


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Décembre 2006)

ficelle a dit:


> tu ajoutes un gamin sur une voiture à pédales, et on est dans shining


    ...j'y avais pas encore pensé !!!!!!!!!!!!! 

ps : aarrrghhhhhh !!!!!!!!!!!!!!:afraid:


----------



## Lalis (11 Janvier 2007)

Juste pour essayer le nouvel APN reçu hier. Et poster une image depuis la galerie (on apprend tous les jours : merci macmarco !).

Le sol de la cuisine.


----------



## la(n)guille (11 Janvier 2007)

tu as rachet&#233; ton appartement &#224; Mitsubishi??


----------



## PommeQ (11 Janvier 2007)

Un tout petit pano &#224; 360&#176;


----------



## jeanba3000 (12 Janvier 2007)

360&#176; ? Il en manque des bouts, non ? le mur de gauche jaune et celui de droite ocre&#8230;


----------



## Picouto (12 Janvier 2007)

jeanba3000 a dit:


> 360° ? Il en manque des bouts, non ? le mur de gauche jaune et celui de droite ocre


il doit être à mi-chemin


----------



## PommeQ (12 Janvier 2007)

Ok 340°


----------



## Lalis (12 Janvier 2007)

la(n)guille a dit:


> tu as racheté ton appartement à Mitsubishi??



Ah ? Je savais pas qu'ils faisaeint des autos en marbre et carreaux de Sologne...    

Ouais, je me la pète un peu avec cette maison, mais c'est ma première maison de 1650, alors... :love:


----------



## PommeQ (16 Janvier 2007)




----------



## ange_63 (17 Janvier 2007)




----------



## joubichou (21 Janvier 2007)

La piéce à vivre


----------



## G2LOQ (21 Janvier 2007)

J'adore le bois! :love:


----------



## joubichou (21 Janvier 2007)

moi aussi, chez moi tout est en bois


----------



## Ordha (21 Janvier 2007)

Voir la pièce jointe 13233


Si vous êtes sages, je vous montrerai à quoi ça ressemble quand ça sera fini... dans quelques mois!!!  Au programme, puit de lumière, piscine intérieure et mezzanines... Y'a plus qu'à... :love:


----------



## joubichou (21 Janvier 2007)

cà promet ,bravo et bon courage


----------



## la(n)guille (24 Janvier 2007)

en ce moment j'aime bien mon bureau, je trouve qu'il fait un peu apple store... :


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2007)

Le mec qui fout rien au boulot !!!   6 conversations iChat sur le portable


----------



## la(n)guille (24 Janvier 2007)

c'est pas faux, mais c'est essentiellement avec des gens avec qui je travaille...  quoique...


----------



## iteeth (27 Janvier 2007)

Et un ptit bout de chez moi...











Et l'imac qui devrait être sur le bar est en prêt...


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Janvier 2007)

Petit apperçu après de longs travaux faits maison...


----------



## fredintosh (29 Janvier 2007)

iteeth a dit:


> Et un ptit bout de chez moi...


Tu habites dans la Tour de Pise ?


----------



## mademoisellecha (7 Mars 2007)

Voilà l'intérieur de mon nid ! je quitte le domicile parental dans six mois, donc j'en profite un peu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Le monde selon Brandon tout d'abord : 









Puis le reste en vrac 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




















(la chose informe noire sur le lit c'est Bianca  )

Qui dit tanière dit fauve, et qui dit fauve dit : BIANCAAA le chat le plus stone du monde


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2007)

*.





*_Qui dit tanière, dit: "on va pas se faire chier à faire son lit". _​


----------



## Lalis (8 Mars 2007)

La cuisine vient de se payer un lifting...


----------



## Ordha (8 Mars 2007)

Lalis a dit:


> La cuisine vient de se payer un lifting...
> 
> _bon, on me lit pas ?_​



Ah!... Ikea!...


----------



## Lalis (8 Mars 2007)

Ordha a dit:


> Ah!... Ikea!...



Oh non, bôôôôcoup plus cher, le bois massif.


----------



## Ordha (8 Mars 2007)

Lalis a dit:


> Oh non, bôôôôcoup plus cher, le bois massif.



Je parlais des accessoires...


----------



## matthieu2278 (8 Mars 2007)

Bonjour... 

Voici l'endroit ou je passe le plus clair de mon temps.....


----------



## Lalis (8 Mars 2007)

Ordha a dit:


> Je parlais des accessoires...



Ah, là, exact  : joyeux mélange de brocante :love:  et diverses enseignes.
Pour ne pas flooder, la cheminée du rez de chaussée :


----------



## Aurélie85 (5 Juin 2007)

Non mais c'est quoi ce bordel? C'est toi Pompon qui a foutu la pagaille ici? Oui oui, te cache pas les oreilles dans ton oreiller, je te vois quand m&#234;me! Et comment que je vais dormir moi maintenant? 





Ben comme d'hab en fait, je fous tout par terre.  :rose:


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Juin 2007)

Parfois, des souvenirs de vie étudiante resurgissent comme ça et ça fait froid dans le dos... :afraid:  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2007)

Aur&#233;lie85;4290362 a dit:
			
		

> Non mais c'est quoi ce bordel? C'est toi Pompon qui a foutu la pagaille ici? Oui oui, te cache pas les oreilles dans ton oreiller, je te vois quand m&#234;me! Et comment que je vais dormir moi maintenant?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:afraid:...

Je comprends mieux pourquoi y'en a qui viennent jamais chez toi...  

(non mais je critique pas, chez moi c'est pareil hein!)


----------



## Aurélie85 (6 Juin 2007)

Marie84 a dit:


> :afraid:...
> 
> Je comprends mieux pourquoi y'en a qui viennent jamais chez toi...
> 
> (non mais je critique pas, chez moi c'est pareil hein!)



Ouais, t'es gentille Marie, mais on est pas sensé savoir jusque sur ce forum que je n'ai pas d'amis.


----------



## PommeQ (7 Juin 2007)

Cela fait bien longtemps que je n'ai rien posté ... ici ...

Promis je regarde ce que je peux vous sortir


----------



## PommeQ (7 Juin 2007)

Pour illustrer ...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2007)

On l'a déjà en 360°, je crois que ça va jouer, merci...


----------



## PommeQ (7 Juin 2007)

Marie84 a dit:


> On l'a déjà en 360°, je crois que ça va jouer, merci...



C'est vrai que mon 360 ... il me n@que toute mes futures photos du salon


----------



## jahrom (27 Juin 2007)

Histoire de tester mon nouveau sigma 10 20


----------



## jahrom (27 Juin 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2007)

Il est énooooorrrrrrme ce chat !


----------



## jahrom (27 Juin 2007)

odré a dit:


> Il est énooooorrrrrrme ce chat !



Humm :rose: Ce n'est pas un chat, mais un tigre très chère...


----------



## PommeQ (27 Juin 2007)

jahrom a dit:


> Humm :rose: Ce n'est pas un chat, mais un tigre très chère...



Il est donc petit ton tigre


----------

